# What is missing in your Fantasy army?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

This is along the lines of the ideas for Fantasy Forgeworld models thread, but about those basic bits missing from most Fantasy armies. So, if GW designers asked you what was needed for your Fantasy army what would you pick?

Personally, I would like to see plastic kits for boar boys and savage orcs, preferably with a cross-over kit to allow for plastic savage orc boar boys, a small ask I think that covers 3 of the most expensive hard hitting orc units.

Other than that plastic squigs/squig hoppers (would strike me that the spider rider kits is the way to go there) comes close to the top of the list due to the expense, but I could do without squigs if I had the plastic savage orcs.

More things will likely follow some thought on the matter, but that will do for now!


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

What I would like to see is some plastic units of warplock jezzails for skaven, and plastic black knights for Vampire Counts


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Plastic Knights and Marauder Cavalry. Hold on...

And I'll give your 3 guesses to er... guess what I'm going to put next. =D


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

My ogre army is fairly well stocked for models, so i can't really ask for anything there but my other army is Chaos dwarf and it would take far to long to list all the models that are missing.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

plastic black knights. New plastic empire knights to go with the newer mounted models. new lizardmen cold ones


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

plastic high elves elite units, would be good


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Plastic greatswords please, these guys seriously need to be fielded in blocks of 18 at the very least. Other than that, yay for Empire plastics! Oddly the Knightly Orders don't bother me like they do everybody else, GW is better off focusing on plastifying all the metals out there instead of redoing existing plastics.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Models. Models are what my army is currently missing. 


I am however working on that currently and the problem WILL go away at some point.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Haha, Wraithlord, good one. Im in the same boat, but I would also like to see high elf elites, mainly swordmasters, in a plastic kit. Maybe an elite box that can be used to make White Lions, Phoenix Guard and Swordmasters.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It's just plastics I think in the Dark Elf range - especially Harpies, Shades and Dark Riders. Don't really feel many of the models are poor or missing. In fact, the Executioners and Black Guard are lovely still, although more varied models would be nice.

I'd like to see a generic plastic Lord sprue too, much like the Space Marine one, that enables you to better customise your HQ. Would be especially handy if they included mounted and standing legs for example.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Dragon ogres.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Ha, Chaos Dwarfs good point!  Although I suppose BoC should be added to the list of whole armies that need to be done soonish!

Another thing for my greenskins would be a cheaper doom diver, I don't think much of the model personally and for £20 RRP...nah, it needs re-doing.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> It's just plastics I think in the Dark Elf range - especially Harpies, Shades and Dark Riders. Don't really feel many of the models are poor or missing. In fact, the Executioners and Black Guard are lovely still, although more varied models would be nice.
> 
> I'd like to see a generic plastic Lord sprue too, much like the Space Marine one, that enables you to better customise your HQ. Would be especially handy if they included mounted and standing legs for example.


2NDED!

I would also like to see some plastic Witch Elves, Executioners, and Black Guard, but only if they could do it without compromising the awesomeness of the metal sculpts those figures have now. I would hate to see Witch Elves go the way of Daemonettes and lose their "naughty" factor. I'm still kicking myself for not buying more metal Daemonettes when I had a chance. :threaten: Not that they'd do me a whole lot of good now that Cult of Slaneesh Armies are illegal... but still.

A kit of Plastic Dark Riders would be fantastic, as I don't feel that converting the Wood Elf kit really cuts it.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i think the popular thing here is going to be plastics....everything thats metal in plastic please.
That is actually gw's plan however its only economically viable if the demand for the models is high enough.
Therefore the best way of getting more plastics is to get more warhammer players[or spend more money ourselves]
So if we all get a friend into warhammer, and they all get a friend into warhammer etc then we can all have more plastics


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

jigplums said:


> i think the popular thing here is going to be plastics....everything thats metal in plastic please.
> That is actually gw's plan however its only economically viable if the demand for the models is high enough.


Best way they could do it IMO, move towards more single kits that can be set up as multiple units, ala Empire Outrider/Pistolier kits. What they should start doing is cross army kits. For example, a combo Executioner/Swordmaster kit. Elyren Reavers/Dark Riders/Glade Riders could also be done, you just need to mix up the bits a tad. Given the material cost of tossing in a few extra bit sprues is nothing compared to the distribution and inventory costs, I'm surprised they are not already doing this. Consolidating the line into fewer actual products that supply the same number of models would be better for everybody.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I wouldn't mind too much about the Metal miniatures, as long as they are of high quality.

Archaon is a beauty, and he has that "ooomph" in his weight that every heavy killy special character should have. The High Elf Dragon has lost it for me now. =(, after all, Imrik was such a beautiful model.

Plus, I enjoy painting metal so much more - and loved the Old Chaos Knights.

However they were made, though, I still want Dragon Ogres. And not those piss poor excuses that are currently out.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I think they should move almost everything to plastic, but then, keep a fair few in metal still. Things like characters elite units, unit champions ect.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

cheaper grail knights please!!!!!!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

New Dragon with Lord and Sorceress options, Dark Pegasus with all options, plastic Witch Elves and Hellebron figure on foot and on Manticore joint pack and I'll be a happy boy for a long time to come.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Warriors of Chaos could use some ranged troops. Yeah, I know that's one of the army's weaknesses-- I can deal with that. However, having a non war machine/monster unit able to do more than just throw an axe or javelin would be great. I know the Vikings weren't particularly noted for ranged combat, and the marauders are supposed to be a bunch of angry, angry Vikings (yeah, I know there are the Kurgan and the Hung too, but GW sort of pushes the Norscans as the face of the Warriors of Chaos). However, the Vikings had crossbows aplenty.

Now, for my own Chaos army that I'm currently working on, I could use some Chosen.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

a plastic chaos lord box like the empire wizard box, empire general, orc boss, high elf mage and high elf prince.

a plastic hell cannon would be cool too.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

My army/ies are not missing models, just assembly and paint! On the subject at hand though, a plastic trebuchet would be nice for my Bretonnians or a big big model(like dragon size) although i have no idea what it would be!

Although not my army i think Dragon Ogres are crying out to be redone and Blood Knights to be done in plastic. Any regiment that involves remortgaging the house for is maybe a little too expensive.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

For my army... currently any models at all and some way of deciding exactly what army to do. 

A plastic army general box would be nice for BoC (which is an army I love atm), a new treeman for the WE, new DE dragon (for Druchii) and in general more plastic models for the BoC!!!

Too much to ask for when I haven't decided on an army yet! :laugh:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

bon_jovi said:


> Although not my army i think Dragon Ogres are crying out to be redone and Blood Knights to be done in plastic. Any regiment that involves remortgaging the house for is maybe a little too expensive.


agreed. the dragon orges are old!!!!!!!!!! Also £50 for 5 blood knights knowone is going to pay that.


----------



## jman (Feb 20, 2008)

just 3 things 

note first is 40k and so i a little out of place but while were ranting...

1- cheaper termies $55 for 5 men come pls?! 
2- 20 orcs in a box i mean 19 is such a odd number just add 1 orc!
3- change orc arms a little because its hard to get them not to bump into each other,i cant fit them into regiments


----------

